# Lindernia sp mini?



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Trying to identify this plant...I think is a lindernia species. If I remembered it was sold to me as lindernia sp mini. It looks like lindernia sp. Indian but its leaves have like little tooth.




























Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There is a Limnophila sp. 'Mini' being passed around, and it looks like that's what it could be and what I'd put my money on. Grow some emersed and see if you can get some flowers!


----------



## cS (Jan 27, 2004)

I concur Cavan. Here is a photo of the plant courtesy of Tonina Forest.










Below are a few photos of the _Lindernia sp._ 'Indian' courtesy of Tonina Forest and the defunct www.aqua-charming.com.




























That's not a photography trick. _Lindernia sp._ 'Indian' can indeed acquire both colors, among others, depending on NO3 levels.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

Sorry about the confusion milalic. There are two different plants, one is Limnophila sp. "mini" and has pointed leaves the other is Lindernia sp. "indian" and has round leaves. Both are very beautiful plants to grow.

cS- Your Lindernia has some beautiful colors, great job! I have never gotton all of mine to get that crimson before.


----------

